# Best Seller(s) (juice) of the week/month



## Hooked (1/2/18)

Some vendors advertise the best selling juice of the week or month. Ah! Everyone's buying that juice - it must be good, so let me go and buy some too. But - is it good? Or is it just that everyone is following everyone else? Perhaps 100 peeps have bought the same juice in a week - and perhaps most of those peeps didn't like it. However, it would still be classified as a "best seller" by the vendor. This is why I ignore "best-selling" lists. 

However, when someone on the forum comments about a juice e.g. "this is the best mango I've ever tasted" that means something and I make a note of the juice in my To Buy list (which gets longer by the day). Of course it doesn't mean that I'll also like it, but it does mean that I'll take a chance.

I won't take a chance from a best-selling list.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## 87hunter (1/2/18)

I am very fussy and am reluctant to just try a juice. I live far away from vape shops, but the shop I buy online from has an awesome whatsapp group for customers. I go on their reccomendations and it' usually a winner.

I agree with you @Hooked we do get sucked in by the words "top seller". 
Sometimes it's a way to clear stock.

Good thread, gets you thinking

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (1/2/18)

Its the same as "today's special" in a restaurant, it's always the stuff in their fridge that is about to go bad

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Hooked (1/2/18)

87hunter said:


> I am very fussy and am reluctant to just try a juice. I live far away from vape shops, but the shop I buy online from has an awesome whatsapp group for customers. I go on their reccomendations and it' usually a winner.
> 
> I agree with you @Hooked we do get sucked in by the words "top seller".
> Sometimes it's a way to clear stock.
> ...



@87hunter Come now, spill the beans ... who do you buy from?


----------



## 87hunter (1/2/18)

Hooked said:


> @87hunter Come now, spill the beans ... who do you buy from?


 
I order from Juicy Joes 
They got me off the stinkies and are super friendly

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (2/2/18)

87hunter said:


> I order from Juicy Joes
> They got me off the stinkies and are super friendly



@87hunter Yes, the guys at Juicy Joes @ShaneW are indeed very friendly. Although the Tableview branch is only an hour or so away from me, I went there for the first time a few weeks ago to buy pods. I asked if they happened to have airflow rings for the iJust S and oh, happy day, they'd recently found one lying around and gave - not sold - it to me. So kind...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (2/2/18)

Today’s special translates to: Shit that won’t sell so we’re gonna hype it up to try shift it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (2/2/18)

@Strontium and @Faiyaz Cheulkar That's true indeed - or it's something that's reached, or is about to reach, it's use-by date. Another tip which I read somewhere - don't order from the top of the menu, because those are the dishes that they WANT to sell - perhaps a bigger profit margin? Don't know if this is true or not.


----------

